# E-SATA storage (with raid) for TiVo



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

Is it possible to use the MFSR tool to prepare a raid for use with a TiVo Bult? I would like to create reliable storage for a TiVo bolt system. My idea is to use an external 4 bay esata storage running raid 10 (4x 4tb drives), with approximately 8tb of usable dvr storage. I’d run the esata cable directly to the esata port on the TiVo motherboard as I’ve seen other accomplish successfully. Is this technically possible?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Not that I know of. When people first started using single-drive external eSATA enclosures on Bolts they worked, but a later software update broke something and the only fix was to connect directly from the motherboard SATA port to the drive. Any intervening controller circuitry screws it up.


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

MFSR aside, I have used an external RAID unit on a Tivo. Once the enclosure has created the RAID it will then just present itself to the Tivo (or PC, or other device) as a single volume. The eSATA port on the Tivo is not bootable however, so you would have to use a SATA-to-eSATA cable connected from the internal SATA port on the Tivo, through the case, and then to the eSATA RAID enclosure.

Once connected, the Tivo will self-install onto the presented volume, or you could try to use MFSR, MFS Tools, or some other mechanism to image the drive first as you prefer.​


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

scoombs said:


> MFSR aside, I have used an external RAID unit on a Tivo. Once the enclosure has created the RAID it will then just present itself to the Tivo (or PC, or other device) as a single volume. The eSATA port on the Tivo is not bootable however, so you would have to use a SATA-to-eSATA cable connected from the internal SATA port on the Tivo, through the case, and then to the eSATA RAID enclosure.
> 
> Once connected, the Tivo will self-install onto the presented volume, or you could try to use MFSR, MFS Tools, or some other mechanism to image the drive first as you prefer.​


Thanks for our response. That is exactly how I thought it would work but other members have said the internal eSATA is not stable. After thinking more about my idea, I'd use a raid that presented itself to the TiVo as a 3tb drive to avoid using the MFSR tool.


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

Just to clarify one point...I said that the internal SATA connector should be used, which is reliable. The external eSATA connector is not used in this scenario.


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

scoombs said:


> Just to clarify one point...I said that the internal SATA connector should be used, which is reliable. The external eSATA connector is not used in this scenario.


Thanks...I understand. I've purchased an eSata 2 bay HD enclosure (configured with 2 WD3.5, 3Tb HDs running RAID 1) and will test it out once I can find a reasonably priced TiVo bolt 3 (500GB) with a lifetime subscription. The entire enclosure set with HDs was under $200. If it works, I can swap-out a HD as they fail over time without worry of losing recordings.


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

Just to make sure I understand...

I install my 2 6TB drives into my RAID1 enclosure and allow it to complete the process of configuring and prepping the drives as RAID1.

Once after I configure the RAID1 and it completes that process I would use MFSR or MFS Tools to prep the RAID1 array just as I would for a normal single drive upgrade for the Bolt?

I would then take a eSATA to SATA cable and plug the SATA end directly to the TiVo motherboard where the existing drive is connected, and then connect the eSATA end into the RAID1 enclosure.

Powering on the Bolt it would see the drive as a single drive and be ready to use?

Is there a preferred drive enclosure to use?

Is there a specific eSata to sata cable to use (There is a 45 degree angle on SATA cable that is connected to the motherboard).


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

Once your RAID-capable enclosure (not simply any external enclosure) has been configured as a RAID 1 using two 6TB drives, it will then present to any system/client/PC when connected, as a single 6TB drive. You would prep/configure/format that drive for the Tivo the same as any other drive, including plugging it in to the SATA connector on the Tivo motherboard where the original drive connects, using a SATA to eSATA cable.

I have used one of the Sans Digital MobileRAID units in the past, but something like this seems to have the correct specs:
Mediasonic HUR3-su3s3 2 Bay Raid Enclosure - Newegg.com


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

Morpheus101 said:


> Just to make sure I understand...
> 
> I install my 2 6TB drives into my RAID1 enclosure and allow it to complete the process of configuring and prepping the drives as RAID1.
> 
> ...


I meant to ask if your eSATA external HD setup works with the new TE4 hydra update.


----------



## keithkemp (Mar 7, 2002)

Any luck with this yet?


----------

